# Stolen Raft/Raft Trailer - NW Montana



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Hey, everyone.

We had our raft trailer stolen from our alley in Kalispell, Montana last fall. Hope someone might spot it in the NW region.

Raft is an old 14' NRS self bailer. A little faded but no patches as of the time it was taken. Trailer is a red Haulin' utility trailer with a custom built deckover. Deck plywood was wrapped in grey I/O carpeting and piano hinged down the middle to access storage between the wheels.

Contact info on the attached flyer.

Thanks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll keep a lookout. Somewhat identifiable trailer and seat arrangement.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Thanks, 4Runner!

I'm hoping to get to the raft companies w/ the flyers this week and hoping their guys can keep an eye out too. I'm almost done w/ my yard project and found got a "new to me" trailer last week so hoping to be on the river soon.

Cheers!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Offer a cash reward and they'll probably hang it in back in the boathouse.

I'll kick in $50 if the perps get caught and you press charges! :twisted:


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

It really sucks to have gear ripped off. Sorry to hear and we’ll spread the word.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Thanks, 4Runner.

GF says a reward is throwing good money after bad and won't authorize...


----------



## Riverrunner727 (Aug 7, 2019)

I will be on the look out as well in Western Mt and North Idaho, that pisses me off to hear something like this!


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Heard!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

mtn_viking said:


> Thanks, 4Runner.
> 
> GF says a reward is throwing good money after bad and won't authorize...


Why does GF want to put the kibunk on a reward? Makes me think that she is involved to keep your butt firmly planted at home? I think the GF might be jealous of your old boat and had it dissipated. She knew when you were gone..... IDK, something smells funny JMHO. 

:roll::roll:


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Nice theory but it was her boat. We had a really crappy summer last year. Before the raft & trailer were stolen, we had our F-350 stolen while in Canada. It was recovered a week later but was just a nightmare because we had passports in the truck and a number of other valuable items. Made homeowner's insurance claim on the items stolen from inside the truck and then the raft/trailer and ended up getting dropped from by our HO insurer for having 2 theft claims. GF just really wants to put all that behind her. I still want to catch the d-bags who stole it.


----------

